# Finger Shooters Trophy page !



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Black ram taken with PSE Bruin*

Here is my contribution


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*try again*

06 Haiwain Ram.......fingers with PSE Bruin.......and Muzzys


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Here's the best I could do this year*

'Robin Hood' ICS' from 30 yards while setting pins (it was a bit low.) Please don't ask me to do it again 

Quick story -- day one of my week to bow hunt I saw five bucks, 3 P&Y sized. No shots, but I thought I was 'in the zone'. Rest of the week, zero deer sighted. I guess the zone moved...

GregS


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*Montana Elk*


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Can we include the silver as well.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Here is mine from three weeks ago.:smile:


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Great deer ProtecMan ! 


Got this guy about 3 weeks ago


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Talk about a nice deer Sully! What did that one score? That wouldn't be the river down by Clinton would it?:teeth: 
By the way, do you happen to know Jason Burton, he's from Clinton and is one helluva a longbow shooter.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks ProtecMan

He scored 165 ( green gross ) Can't tell you were the pic was took , it's a super secret spot ! :wink: 

I live about 20 min east of Clinton so I really don't know alot of the guys over there. I do however go over and shoot at the Montrose archers range during the summer but don't know your buddy Jason 

I hunted some in North West Mo in late Oct , got LOTS of good trail cam pics of nice deer BUT all at night. Are you from around the Maryville area ?


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Bowfishen Sully said:


> Thanks ProtecMan
> 
> He scored 165 ( green gross ) Can't tell you were the pic was took , it's a super secret spot ! :wink:
> 
> ...


Originally from Bedford, Iowa, just north of Maryville. We have lived in Missouri Valley, Iowa (1/2 hour north of Omaha/Council Bluffs) for the past few years, so it's nice moving back closer to the grandparents.:smile: I work in Clarinda at the hospital and my wife works at Heartland Hospital in St. Joseph, so this was a good halfway point. I got to work on finding some places to hunt for next year!


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

here's one i took back on 10-16-06.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*Rset*



ProtecMan said:


> Talk about a nice deer Sully! What did that one score? That wouldn't be the river down by Clinton would it?:teeth:
> By the way, do you happen to know Jason Burton, he's from Clinton and is one helluva a longbow shooter.


is that a timberdoodle rest .If so how do you keep it from making so much noise


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Capool 

If you rest question was for me , NO I don't shoot a timberdoodle. What is on my bow is a Huntmaster 2000. I put some srink wrap on the launcher arm and it's very quite ! 


ProtecMan

Looks like you have atleast one good place to hunt :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Some 06 bow kill Turkeys 1 spring and 1 Fall


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

06 Texas Javalina hunt


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here my shoulder mount from a bontebok taken in South Africa 2005.
This Bontebok is on place 3 of the CSI world ranking list. The shoulder mount arrived me at friday, I am very proud of them.
I used by this hunt a Mathews Conquest II 74 lbs, Carbon Express CX 3 D select 400 arrow and 125 grain German Kinetics broadhead.

View attachment 197168
View attachment 197169

View attachment 197170
View attachment 197171

View attachment 197172


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

caracal

That's a super trophy ! 

I'm not familiar with CSI ( that means Crime Scene Investagator here in the states ) do you mean SCI ? 

I have a bowhunting trip to Zimbabwe in July of 07 and am really looking foward to it !


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bowfishen Sully

Oh sorry I mean SCI, I think I must stop my TV watching:angel: 
Every year I hunt in S.A. or Namibia since 2000 but I never had a hunt in Zimbabwe. Do you want to hunt a buffalo ?
If you want to hunt any time in S.A. or Namibia, I can give some good addresses to you with big trophys and low prices.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Capool,
I shoot a Bodoodle Prolite and have shrink tubing on the launcher arms. I really like this rest, I also use it on my 3D setup.

Caracal,
Nice trophies!


3dbowhunter,
Nice Buck!:thumbs_up 

Sully,
Your not married and have kids do you?! I can tell by the amount of hunting time that you have. Can you tell that I'm jealous!


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*size*

Caracal,

I noticed in the pic on the wall to the left of the mount that the size of the animal is extremely large. What did the animal dress out at?

JK


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

extendereng said:


> Caracal,
> 
> I noticed in the pic on the wall to the left of the mount that the size of the animal is extremely large. What did the animal dress out at?
> 
> JK


By taking the trophy pic the photographer lay down close to the animal and made this picture. This gave a very funny effect so I don`t delete the pic from my camera and print it out at home for a funny pic in my practice room.
The bontebok looks like a elephant :teeth:


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Very nice trophies guys!

Here is the buck I shot back on Nov. 1st.....


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

....and my bird from this spring......


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

*Africa*

caracal

I would LOVE to shoot a Buffalo matter of fact if it was up to me I'd take a year off and hunt as much of Africa as I could afford  However the reality is I don't have the time or money to do that so my plan is to on this first trip try to get some of the more common plains animals ( Kudu warthog zebra ) that kinda stuff then maybe come back for a Buffalo or leopard or maybe lion hunt ! 

I can't believe how cheap a Africa hunt is compaired to many north american hunts are ( for only one animal ! ) I an really not looking foward to a 18 hour plane ride though :thumbs_do 

So for now I'll wait untill I can afford some of those German Kinetics broadheads before I book that Buffalo hunt  ( at $120.00 dollers per 6 it will take awhile )


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*lOVE TO FINGER SHOOT*

I will try again......toxo


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

@ Toxo,

great trophy goat, I am very enviously about you potentialities to hunt in the USA. Here in Germany it is not allowed to hunt with bow and arrow.

@ Ack,

very awesome animals especially the bird


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

*Hunt the U.S.*

caracal

I didn't realize that it was not legal to bowhunt in Germany


If you ever find yourself in the U.S during hunting season , you have a open invitation to hunt with me ! We bowfish all summer and bowhunt all fall and winter. 

Thank you for the link you PMed me !


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bowfishen Sully,

Thanks a lot for you invitation, one dream of me is to hunt anytime in the USA. In August/September 1989 I was for 5 weeks only with bow and arrow in the wilderness of Alaska, unfortunately I had only a small game license. So much brown and black bears visit me but I can`t shoot one of them. However my bow fishing at red salmons and grouse was very successful, I had every day more than rice on my plate.:smile: 

Next year from 25. June to 23. July I stay with my wife and son again in South Africa for hunting and watching the towns around the Cape Province. If you want we can hunt together at the Bhejane farm.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

caracal

Thats a kind offer however i have that Zimbabwe trip in July ! 

Hunting Alaska is AWSOME ! One of my faverate places on earth ( to visit ) . I have a good friend who lives in Alaska and i have bow hunted for Black bear and Moose ( both seccessful trips ) with him as he comes to the Mid west to deer and turkey hunt and bowfish with me ! 

Alaska is another place I'd go every year if I had the time


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here more trophys from this June in Namibia.
The springbock I shoot at a distance of 33 yards pass right trough the heart !! The six guinea fowls sit in a row and I hit em all:teeth: This was my best funny shoot I ever had.

View attachment 197997
View attachment 197998


View attachment 197999


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Arkansas*












I hung around till noon that day for some reason.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

IBBW 

What part of Arkansas you from ? 

I lived in Monticello for 10 years ! Spent LOTS of hours in trees on the White River Refuge

Great looking deer !


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice buck IBBW! I realize there is alot of good hunting ground in Arkansas, but I didn't realize they made them that big down there!


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Lots of new guys showing up , wanted to get this thread back on top !


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

This is the way of a trophy here in Germany:wink: 

1 ) *The hunt*

View attachment 200690


2 ) *The act of getting ready*

View attachment 200692


3 ) *The finish*

View attachment 200695


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*caracal: Wie viel haben Sie Bogen?*

Fünf!?! I only have two -- hunting Oasis and (FITA) Gold Medalist (both Hoyt). I have always felt if I'm not shooting a bow, I might as well trade it in on the next one. Then someone will enjoy it! I do have vier Gewehre, do they count? Can you own guns in Germany?

Great shot on the fowl!

(12 more minutes of work...not that I'm watching the clock...)

GregS


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

O MAN I can almost taste that pig through the computer :tongue: 

That was a dirty trick caracal , show us those pictures !


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I have six bows, five here in Germany and one at my favoured hunting farm in South Africa.
If a man / woman here in Germany have a hunting license ( after a course of one year and a couple of 3000 questions what you must to know ) you can buy some hunting rifles and pistols. The costs of this course is approximately 3000 € = 3928 $. This is a lot of money here in Germany.
The weapon laws are not so open as in you country. But we have other open laws about sins :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bowfishen Sully said:


> O MAN I can almost taste that pig through the computer :tongue:
> 
> That was a dirty trick caracal , show us those pictures !


I have this shoot on film and also my other shoots from my hunts in Africa. Anytime I will make a CD with my best shoots.
This boar was 48 Kilo = 105 lbs without innards and the fat dripped downward from the fire place. My friend from South Africa can`t believe that 21 German people eat this boar in one night.:embara:


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm sure a pint or two was consumed also :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bowfishen Sully said:


> I'm sure a pint or two was consumed also :darkbeer:


Yes Sir, 20 Liter = 676 ounces beer and two bottles of 73 % rum and 10 Liter = 338 ounces of Glühwein ( this is a special red wine with spices inside, this wine you must drink after warm up ). This all is the right stuff for a could winter night.


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*Truman Lake*

Sulley I see you bowfish Truman alot do you know a guy by the name of Pat Jennings from Springfield, MO? Hes a good friend and I know is a big bowfisherman down that way.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry but his name dosen't ring a bell


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

> The weapon laws are not so open as in you country. But we have other open laws about sins


Well caracel thats one thing about Liberalism it universally screws everyone !


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bowfishen Sully said:


> Well caracel thats one thing about Liberalism it universally screws everyone !


Yes, I agree with you.
Germany is a country with alot of rules and precepts for anything and everything. From all Finance Acts of the whole world we have one third here in Old Germany !!!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

2006 spring turkey


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

2006 antelope


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

2006 mule deer


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The best trophy of the year:

(Not finger shot, not even archery) My son's first deer. 11 years old.

Great season for me - struck out on elk both archery and rifle though.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Very awesome Pictures.
My congratulation to you and you son !!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks caracal.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Great Pics skynight !


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I know it's not a kids pic thread, but I have to put my boy out there. This was with a smoke-pole, memories that we will both have forever!!


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

That smile on that young man's face it what it is all about. Congratulations ! A true trophy that will last him a lifetime.


----------

